# Rain-X on Snowboard



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried putting Rain-X on their snowboard to make it go faster?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

techboard said:


> Has anyone tried putting Rain-X on their snowboard to make it go faster?


That is what WAX is for!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Leprechaun Piss personally it leaves a gold shine all the way down the hill.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

seriously hes not far off, there must be a clark griswold researching some super slick addititve in some unrewarding corporate environment


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

*Rain-X on snowboard*

My buddy and i have developed a process to make plastic surfaces super slick where you never have to put wax on your snowboard ever again. We're waiting for winter to come so we can try it out!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

sometimes in the spring I wax .. usually not .. last time my board was waxed was spring of 07 .. I beat everyone down the hill .. not saying wax is overrated just well yeah I guess I am lol!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> sometimes in the spring I wax .. usually not .. last time my board was waxed was spring of 07 .. I beat everyone down the hill .. not saying wax is overrated just well yeah I guess I am lol!


HAHA I concur.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

techboard said:


> Has anyone tried putting Rain-X on their snowboard to make it go faster?


At the risk of actually answering your question instead of just mocking you like everyone else, Rain-X is a type of wax itself. It's also probably not a very durable wax. Ontop of that, since you apply it as a liquid, it's probably not a very thick wax either. My guess is that it would help your board go faster than not waxing it at all for about 10 feet. 

Snowboard/ski wax is formulated for a specific job - waxing snowboard/skis. It will perform better than Rain-X. Just like Rain-X will work better on your windshield than a fresh high-flouro hot waxing with an iron.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rain-X on the base I have never thought about trying... Mostly because it seems rather obvious that it would come right back off? 

However, putting Rain-X on the top sheet to keep snow from sticking is something I'm probably going to work with next season.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Rain-X on the base I have never thought about trying... Mostly because it seems rather obvious that it would come right back off?
> 
> However, putting Rain-X on the top sheet to keep snow from sticking is something I'm probably going to work with next season.


I dont think it would work longer than a few runs even on topsheet for the prementioned absorption issues... its an interesting idea but like I said .. wax is overrated.. does it help? yes it does. Is it something to obsess about? no not really. just try cooking spray least then you can have that mmm mm buttery goodness


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You really think wax is overrated?

Maybe it's just me but my first/only board to date was a Burton Bullet and if it had no wax, I went knowwhere... But if you're running a high end board with a syntered base, I could see it being tons faster then my deceased cheap board.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I will say in my experience wax makes things smoother.. on a slushy day I can for sure feel those tugs in the sun vs the shade but even then w/o wax ill still stay with or pass my friends if I want to. TBH honest I dont think a good wax lasts past a few hours in the park on boxes and rails. If you never hit anything like that you may see better results. If you work in a shop and can continuously wax, base grind,and buff your board every couple days then Im sure you can have good results. Personally I just think waxing is another one of those things that people get too worked up over.:dunno:

o btw im gonna edit and say this is an SLC opinion,I rarely ride hard pack ( yes im gloating). im sure on the ice coast its a different story lol!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

without wax the pores in your bases (which is high density polyethelyne I BELIEVE) will begin to shrink and dry. at a certain point the base will be unable to absorb any wax and will be stuck in a permenant state of WTF is wrong with my board.

Wax repels water, it also creates friction between the snow and your board, creating a thin layer of water which you glide upon. Bases do not repel water as well. Waxing also helps prevent serious damage from rocks and other debris by creating a layer that is removed before the base and builds up on a rock instead of it just ripping apart your base

They are 1001 reasons to wax your board, and I cant think of one why you shouldnt. Neither laziness or ignorance are viable excuses in my book

Monkey is right, I dont know that rain x is a wax, but as a liquid at room temperature it wont last long because it wont cache on the board and will not resist constant friction. Wax is a solid at room temperature and requires substantial heat to liquify and at colder temperatures becomes even more dense. Providing a longer lasting and better protection for your board. Rain x was designed for decks, not for boards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> However, putting Rain-X on the top sheet to keep snow from sticking is something I'm probably going to work with next season.



Tried this last season when there was very harsh conditions out (Below zero, snowing crazy) just on the top sheet like you said. I did it not so much for the snow, but to keep the ice from building up on the top of the board/bindings. It worked pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> Wax repels water, it also creates friction between the snow and your board, creating a thin layer of water which you glide upon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first comment is correct .. thats what I was talking about when I said that waxing gives you a smoother ride. 

second comment if out of left field. Wax goes on your board then into your board. Remember the pores you talked about? You wax, heat and SCRAPE to remove excess wax from the top of your board. Wax in no way provides some sort of rock proof layer. You get this info off the bitchboards site ?  Dunno maybe im wrong so feel free to link any wax companies site that states their product will repel rocks and other damage. Now maybe what you mean is that a waxed board will take less damage because the base will a bit more forgiving i.e. an unwaxed base could tend to be more brittle. That is reasonable and probably what you meant to say.

third comment is just to clarify I never said to not wax. I said I rarely do. I state throughout my posts that yes you can get some benefits from waxing but its also not something you need to obsess over. In my group of friends I have people that wax all the damn time, people that wax a few times a season, and a few that wouldnt know what a bar of wax looks like. In my experience the ones who obsessively wax are usually the ones complaining most about their wax. Not because they dont know how to wax but just because they place so much importance on it. " O dude Im gonna have a shitty day is 23 degrees and I used my 28 degree wax". Same kinda deal with my friends who roll 4-5 different boards. They are never happy with the one they are riding that day. " no dude I cant hit jumps today cause Im on my rail board." 

Basically I view it like this.. If you are someone whos making a 3 4 or even 5 year investment into a board then yes a waxing routine will help you protect that investment over that long period of time. If you live in a place with an extreme shift in seasonal riding like the north east with ice winters and super wet springs then yes putting on a new seasonal wax will probably help you. Nine times out of ten wax is not going to make or break your day and its nothing to get too worked up about. Wax it at the start of the season with a good cold weather wax. Give your board another coat with a good spring wax when the temps warm up. Before storing your board give it a good coat of wax but dont scrape it and put it in a nice cool place for the summer. That way the base will be nice and protected until the next season. ( and bonus for that is if you decide to go full rock riding in moab apparantly your board will be fully protected due to all the excess wax :laugh: ) Follow that routine or any other but Ill still beat you down the hill on my unwaxed board most of the time:cheeky4:


----------

